# [clé usb] Défecteuse ou anti-linux ?

## gglaboussole

Je viens d'acheter une clé usb 1Go à un tarif très modique, de marque "extension"...

un joli pinguoin au dos de l'emballage avec compatible linux kernel > 2.4.10  me rassure- de plus je n'ai aucun problème avec mes autres clés ni mon baladeurs mp3...

N'arrivant pas à monter celle ci et au vu de mes logs je la rapporte au magasin pour la changer et le vendeur la teste sur son windows et là tout va bien....

"ah vous comprenez si elle marche sous Windows ELLE MARCHE...." que voulez vous répondre à  ça ?(oui je sais c'est presque ma faute d'être linuxien  :Embarassed:  ) 

Vu le prix que je l'ai payé c'est pas bien grave, n'empêche que j'aimerai comprendre! alors si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer toute explications ou conseils me sera le bienvenu

Je précise que jmême  fdisk -l ne me la liste pas !

mon kernel:

```

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-15"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

```

logs à la connexion/déconnexion :

```
Jan 17 23:45:55 laboussole usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 33

Jan 17 23:45:55 laboussole usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jan 17 23:45:55 laboussole scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jan 17 23:45:55 laboussole usb-storage: device found at 33

Jan 17 23:45:55 laboussole usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole Vendor: CBM       Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole SCSI device sdb: 2068480 512-byte hdwr sectors (1059 MB)

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: Write Protect is off

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole SCSI device sdb: 2068480 512-byte hdwr sectors (1059 MB)

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: Write Protect is off

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sdb: unknown partition table

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole usb-storage: device scan complete

Jan 17 23:46:00 laboussole scsi.agent[14854]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.3/usb5/5-2/5-2:1.0/host7/target7:0:0/7:0:0:0

Jan 17 23:46:31 laboussole usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 33

Jan 17 23:46:41 laboussole usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 33

Jan 17 23:46:41 laboussole usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 33

Jan 17 23:46:51 laboussole usb 5-2: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 33

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole sd 7:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole sd 7:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x00050000

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 2068352

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 258544

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole sd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole sd 7:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device

Jan 17 23:46:52 laboussole Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 258544

Jan 17 23:46:55 laboussole usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 33

```

----------

## GaMeS

Bonsoir,

Déja au vu des logs, ta clef est correctement détecté en tant que sdb mais il ne mets aucun lien dessu et qu'ensuite elle n'arrive pas à créer un lien sdbX..., t'as essayer sur plusieurs ports je suppose même en façade ?

Retires tout test autres périphériques et remets là pour voir. (conflit avec un autre périphérique ?)

Au niveau du kernel, tu as compiler comment OHCI / UHCI / EHCI / et aussi pour la Bandwith et l'USB Storage c'est fais comment dans le kernel ?

----------

## geekounet

T'as essayé de la reformater (y compris fdisk et tout) ?

----------

## gglaboussole

bonsoir,

merci de vos réponses, effectivement j'ai voulu reformater mais fdisk -l ne me la voit pas et si j'y vais  franco par un fdisk /dev/sdb soit la console se fige soit can't read...

voilà les précisions demandées 

```
# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

```

----------

## GaMeS

Alors heu déja j'aurais activé :

CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH

et pour ça

```

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y 

```

Tu as les 3 tu penses ?

fais un lspci -v | grep -i usb pour savoir quelle technologie d'USB tu utilises.

----------

## gglaboussole

oui j'ai les 3 en dur.... pour usb bandwidth je vais suivre ton conseil GaMeS car il me semble judicieux, je recompile demain et te tiens au courant...merci

----------

## kwenspc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> oui j'ai les 3 en dur.... pour usb bandwidth je vais suivre ton conseil GaMeS car il me semble judicieux, je recompile demain et te tiens au courant...merci

 

Ce que veux dire Games c'est si ton pc supporte les 3 modes USB listé. En principe déjà soit tu as OHCI soit EHCI mais pas les deux. L'un fait peut-être conflit avec l'autre dans ta config. vérifis ça (l'aide dans le menuconfig sur ces devices devrait t'indiquer clairement si c'est bon pour ta machine ou non)

----------

## blasserre

en effet OHCI+UHCI pose problème sur certains systèmes...

sinon, à ta place, si les conseils donnés ici ne changent rien, je chercherais une machine windows et je ferais passer un scandisk à la clef, histoire de... parce qu'une clef usb qui ne marche pas sous linux c'est rare.

----------

## gglaboussole

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, effectivement j'avais lu games un peu vite et je dois dire que je ne comprends pas trop  (du tout même!)  car dans mon kernel je n'ai activé que EHCI HCD et UHCI HCD . Je n'ai pas activé OHCI HCD (si si je vous jure) et pourtant je l'ai  bien dans mon .config >>>>POURQUOI ?????

```

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set# 

```

mon lspci: 

```

laboussole jerome # lspci -v | grep -i usb

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

Je précise que je tourne avec ma gentoo depuis 16 mois sans avoir jusque là rencontré de problème avec l'USB, ma webcam, mon imprimante MFP, mon appareil photo numérique, 2 autres clés USB et mon baladeur mp3...tout fonctionne nikel....

J'ai donc recompilé   mon noyau en activant usb bandwidth qui me semble effectivement utile (je crois que je ne l'avais pas activé jusque là car le mot '"EXPERIMENTAL" m'avait fait peur...et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas : nouveaux logs avec quelques erreurs en + de "device descriptor" :

```

Jan 18 19:20:24 laboussole usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Jan 18 19:20:24 laboussole usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Jan 18 19:20:24 laboussole usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jan 18 19:20:24 laboussole usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Jan 18 19:20:24 laboussole usb 5-2: device descriptor read/64, error -71

Jan 18 19:20:25 laboussole usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Jan 18 19:20:25 laboussole usb 5-2: device not accepting address 4, error -71

Jan 18 19:20:25 laboussole usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

Jan 18 19:20:26 laboussole usb 5-2: device not accepting address 5, error -71

```

Comme tu dis blasserre je vais essayer de trouver un windows dans les parages puisque lui veut bien la monter pour tenter un scandisk....

----------

## Enlight

bah mets déjà un grand coup de dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb

edit et pour le OHCI tu vas dans ton menuconfig : tu fais '/' OHCI et tu regardes le selected by

----------

## OuinPis

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> bah mets déjà un grand coup de dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
> 
> ...

 

Excuse mon ignorance, mais elle est sensé faire quoi cette petite commande d'amour la ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Ça te met à zéros sur chaque bit de ta clé USB. Plus de système de fichier, plus rien...

----------

## Enlight

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ça te met à zéros sur chaque bit de ta clé USB. Plus de système de fichier, plus rien...

 

Oui, je pense qu'elle est formattée mais non partitionnée et que le premier secteur (enfin si on peut parler de secteur pour une clé)   mets fdisk dans la semoule.

----------

## _droop_

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Ça te met à zéros sur chaque bit de ta clé USB. Plus de système de fichier, plus rien... 
> 
> Oui, je pense qu'elle est formattée mais non partitionnée et que le premier secteur (enfin si on peut parler de secteur pour une clé)   mets fdisk dans la semoule.

 

Un peu moins bourrin : dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb counts=512 pour n'effacer que le premier secteur.

----------

## Enlight

euh non là tu effaces les 512 premiers secteurs, c'est dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 (valeur pas défaut) count=1.

Après je préfère mettre la clé à zéro pour pas garder de traces de l'ancien formatage, ça peut être salavateur pour une future récup.

----------

## gglaboussole

merci encore pour tous vos messages, je vais pas pouvoir tester ma clé sous windows avant ce we, en attendant j'ai essayé de la monter sous le live cd de la gentoo et ça marche pas non plus.

je n'avais pas penser à dd mais : 

```
laboussole jerome # dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb

dd: ouverture de `/dev/sdb': Aucun medium trouvé

```

@Enlight : merci pour l'astuce je ne connaissais pas '/' pour touver le selected by !

c'est Support for Host-side USB (USB [=y]) qui m'active :

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

par contre j'ai bien :

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

j'ai donc seulement EHCI pour l'usb 2.0 et UHCI...tout va bien !

----------

## gglaboussole

Bon éh bien je pense que je suis fixé....

Une amie est passée avec son portable windowsé qui lui aussi a monté cette foutu clé sans problème, ensuite j'ai fais une vérification du volume avec corrections d'erreurs et un petit reformatage au cas où et toujours pareil sous linux...j'ai même essayé de la monter en démarrant cette fois ci  d'un live cd ubuntu : idem....

A moins  que quelqu'un y comprenne quelque chose je ne vois qu'une chose à dire : Ne vous fiez pas au pinguoin qui trône fièrement sur l'emballage des clé usb de marque "extension" elles n'aiment pas notre cher système...

----------

